# Keys trip in May or June of 2011



## Spork (Oct 20, 2007)

TKTom and I were talking about this earlier tonight and thought it would be a good idea to get some folks together to do a Keys trip. I'm thinking late May/early June. I know Mike (grouper22) and Gary Brooks would be interested, I have a couple folks down here interested so that's at least 5 or 6. Anyone else?


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm interested


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

TEAM RECESS will be in KW and Cay Sal banks the third week of june. Let us know were y'all are staying and if you need any help while down there just give us a shout. Gene


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Depending on the dates I'm in... I could tow my flats boat down. There are furnished townhomes available on Trumbo Point just left of the gate, old family housing. Nothing fancy, sleeps 6 I think. Walking (staggering) distance to downtown. Only need one military guy in the house. 

First weekend in June is bad for me... (niece getting hitched).

Jim


----------



## SET 4 Life (Oct 3, 2007)

The homes are 3 bdrm 1 1/2 bath. They provide everything in the full kitchens that you might need to cook up meals, no grills outside. The prices are based on rank. As a Chief or above it's 90.00 per day for three people to start and 10.00 per person there after. They also have trailers that are slightly cheaper at 70.00 I believe. You'll be just down the street from the best ramp on the island at Garrison Bight Marina. And yes, everything is within stumbling distance.:thumbsup: Oh yeah, even though the snow birds will be gone by then, make sure you call six months out for reservations.


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

Dave you still looking at doing this? Chad here, had to create a new account.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Check vrbo.com you can get a little more house and have it on deep water access. I like key colony


----------

